

Foursquare has one major new partner – Microsoft - tomclaus
http://blog.foursquare.com/post/75603461066/our-crowd-sourced-places-database-has-over-60-000-000

======
mastersk3
Am confused, would this anyway bolster my geographically challenged HERE Maps?

